# Gypsy



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres a few photos of Gypsy my 7/8 greyhound 1/8 deerhound, she is 7 years now, the wife owns her sister,
the sire is the father to a couple of my dogs, he was called mick, and owned by a nice coursing family, the dam was a Waterloo cup running call Singforyermammy, 
she has to be the fastest dog ive ever owned, and the best hare taker ive owned, cheers jeff,

Gypsy


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Really built for speed mate. Funny the different breed abilities. I have a wee Staffy who can walk about with a Mini tyre held horizonal in his mouth for hours but can't run for toffy without really overheating


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

tubeman said:


> Really built for speed mate. Funny the different breed abilities. I have a wee Staffy who can walk about with a Mini tyre held horizonal in his mouth for hours but can't run for toffy without really overheating


My english bull i used to have 30 year ago, he used to hang off a tyre on a tree for hours ha ha,


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

What a beautiful dog that you have. 
My English Bulldog "Bogart" doesn't "field" very well, he's better at catching things that fall off of the kitchen counter!!!








Here is his pic with him and the Mexican Elvis:


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's a beauty J.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

he's a beauty jeff, heres a vid of my greyhound / deerhound 50/50 !!! when he was a few weeks old, he had very simalar markings to yours, i called him "turbo" because he could run like f**k !!! and he loved coming up the lanes after rabbits with me, i had to find a home for him in the end because he kept snapping at my daughter !!! as much as i loved him i had to let him go









He now lives at the end of my road with a man who goes ferreting quiet often, i let this man have him as i knew he would have a good life and he's out after rabbits all the time, I still see him often but i realy miss that dog, he even use to sleep in my bed with me lol !!! he was always with me when i was out shooting, i will never have another dog again, (miss u turbo) john


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> he's a beauty jeff, heres a vid of my greyhound / deerhound 50/50 !!! when he was a few weeks old, he had very simalar markings to yours, i called him "turbo" because he could run like f**k !!! and he loved coming up the lanes after rabbits with me, i had to find a home for him in the end because he kept snapping at my daughter !!! as much as i loved him i had to let him go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing him before but didnt like to ask what happened to him, glad you got a good home, jeff


----------

